# A Welcome Shift in Thinking



## Loachman (10 Dec 2007)

1 Wing's hokey "combat force multipler of choice" (it was never explained whose choice that supposedly was) motto has been replaced by "Land Warfare in 3D - S4". "S4" stands for "Stop Slinging and Start Shooting".

That notion I like, very much. Reality to follow, and soon, hopefully.

Griffon "I-BRUH" (Interim Battlefield Reconnaissance and Utility Helicopter) has been replaced with "INGRESS" - INteroperable Griffon Reconnaissance Escort Surveillance System.

In this case, I prefer the earlier term.


----------



## Kirkhill (10 Dec 2007)

Tangent alert Loachman

If "they" are seriously considering revamping the Griffon (see all previous discussions about engines, transmissions and assorted locknuts) is there any value/need/possibility in for or of those weird looking BERP paddles at the end of the EH-101 rotors?  I believe they are also used on the Super Lynx.  

Nevermind - transferring to a more appropriate thread.


----------



## Sf2 (10 Dec 2007)

Wow, things must be happening fast in 1 Wing, as my CO just briefed us on the IBRUH on Friday - changed already huh?


----------



## Loachman (10 Dec 2007)

We got briefed at our Black Velvet dinner on Friday night - presuming that you are talking about the serious possibility of deployment in two to three years - and brief it was. We didn't get a lot of detail, but my name's gone in unofficially. The thought of going to war in this machine does not thrill me, but I only have so much time before CRA and the likelihood of being able to do so in something better is not high. I'll take what I can get.

I was, after all, prepared to take on the might of the Soviet Empire in an underpowered, sensorless Kiowa armed with nothing more than my considerable wits and a 9 mm pistol. At least the chances of survival in Griffon IBRUH (or whatever the next change of name is) are far, far higher.

The e-mails from which I drew the initial info were in my inbox on Saturday morning, and presumably arrived on Friday.

And, before anybody starts asking for more info or starting rumours, I have no further info.

"S4" - if I'd seriously proposed that as a motto within this community just a couple of years ago I'd have been laughed at. Progress IS being made, at least mentally. We're still at the equivalent level of early WWI where guys tried dropping bricks on each other though.


----------

